# Abigail Harrington, FCG



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

So I just finished the spirit of Abigail Harrington, my FCG. I have seen a lot of FCG ghosts with the bleached-white cheesecloth under a blacklight, so I wanted to go in a slightly different direction. I dyed the outer cheesecloth tan and brown and will place it under red and blue floodlights to give it a nice purple glow.


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

Oooooohhhh! That face! That neck! I am in awe!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Can't even tell you how much I love this FCG, Highbury... so very unique, looks super creepy in daylight as well as at night (HARD to do with an FC ghost) it's gonna be great!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

very unique, love her coloring, I love seeing all the different ways haunters come up with for doing things! I agree with Dixie, creepy!!!!!


----------



## coolbotz (Oct 21, 2009)

Love the daylight shots.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That is one eerie face!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

She looks great. Is she going to be in your cemetery?


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Absolutely love her!


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks, everybody! A big thanks to the GoE Northern Ohio Haunters group, as the FCG was our last make-and-take project. 

Scareme, she is going to be in her own little crypt building at the top of my driveway, so all the kids will see her as they come up for their treats. I'm reusing the little building from my front porch crypt. I figured I had all the framework and some brick facade, so why not use it again!!


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

*Where is my wig?!*

Wow that head is really awesome. It kind of reminds me of one of those styrofoam wig heads that they have in wig stores displaying their artificial hair products. I'm thinking you should record someone saying: "Where is my wig?! Where is my wwwwiiiiigggg?!" or something like that. I would be scared to death. I would be especially scared if I was wearing a wig - for obvious reasons!


----------

